# Yet another DIY canister filter



## Robotguy (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been collecting cool looking glassware from the local university surplus, and came upon some very interesting 3-port jars this week. I've got a new Mini-M with a HOB that I'm just not happy with, so I thought I'd try to convert one of these jars into a tiny canister filter:







I'm still letting the epoxy and silicone finish curing, so I haven't been able to check if it's water-tight yet, but I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Hahahahaaha thats cool


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Normally you shouldn't rely on glue for sealing things under pressure but for something so small, it could work out in the long run 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Robotguy (Jan 24, 2010)

Actually it was the compression fitting at the top that leaked. I never really expected to use it, so no big loss. Merely practicing my DIY skills and adding to the TPT list of 1000 ways NOT to make a canister filter. We've gotta be getting close...

I'm actually headed back out the the garage to try again with a 4.75" diameter x 9" piece of acrylic tube I've been dying to mess with for months. I don't expect that one to work either so I just bought a Hydor Prime 10 on Amazon.


----------



## R.sok (Sep 24, 2012)

When I heard diy canister filter, all I could think of was great...another thin bucket disaster waiting to happen. But this right looks like it would work out fine! I would use threading teflon tape on all the threads though


----------



## Robotguy (Jan 24, 2010)

So here's a peek at attempt 2. It actually doesn't leak when I turn it upside down and shake it vigorously.





Although, since I actually ordered a Hydor Prime 10, I think I may turn this into an aquatic vacuum cleaner. Something with a decent little hose (covered with a screen to keep from vacuuming aqua soil), some mechanical filtering and a return so that a good cleaning of the tank doesn't necessarily mean a water change.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Ha! Look nice 

The best DIY canister filter I seen is the one I build back in 1998
Using plastics glass. Don't have any pic of the filter but I still have the design of the filter in those big floppy disk. Lol


----------



## Robotguy (Jan 24, 2010)

In.a.Box said:


> Ha! Look nice
> 
> The best DIY canister filter I seen is the one I build back in 1998
> Using plastics glass. Don't have any pic of the filter but I still have the design of the filter in those big floppy disk. Lol


Thanks!

Here's the progress for today:


The inflow and outflow pipes are just cemented in with Weld-on #16 (I'm all out of #4).

For the pump cord, I cut a 1/4" long section of 1/2" ID acrylic tube, glued a flat bottom on it and glued all of that under a 3/8" hole in the lid. Then I drilled a hole the size of the cord in the little flat bottom, and pulled the cord through. This left a "well" where the cord passed through the lid which I filled with Weld-on. Hopefully that 1/2" long plug of new acrylic will seal around the cord. I'm letting all of the weld-on set for 24 hours before testing anything.


----------

